# Leaf Yellowing on Saint Swithin



## Camellkc (Jun 14, 2015)

Just recently discovered on the top left leaf and the second top right leaf. Wonder if it is minor fungual infection or it is caused by heavy fertilizer.






The plant itself seems quite good until this moment.





Advice on the cause of problem and solutions are much appreciated. Additional information could be provided as far as possible. 

Thank you.


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2015)

it is just a little sunburn.


----------



## troy (Jun 14, 2015)

Could be a calcium deficiency, I got some plants from a good friend who uses a time release fertilizer with ro water and I repotted and water the roots with half well water half ro and foliar feed my npk and that dissapeared


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 14, 2015)

troy said:


> Could be a calcium deficiency, I got some plants from a good friend who uses a time release fertilizer with ro water and I repotted and water the roots with half well water half ro and foliar feed my npk and that dissapeared



So, could it be improved by feeding some trace element on it?


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 14, 2015)

Justin said:


> it is just a little sunburn.



It also has the possibility as I put it in the brightest area among the growing space. I then replace it to a more shady area and the yellow portions do not get worse after 3 days.


----------

